
Potential Response to Oracles Anti-PostgreSQL FUD Letter in Russia - justinclift
http://ded.ninja/dear_oracle/dear_oracle02.jpg
======
justinclift
Probably need to translate the text to Russian though, but the concept seems
ok. :)

~~~
anonymfus

            ^^    ^^
               ^^  
                                             //  //  //
        ┌──────────┐                        ╒═╕ ╒═╕ ╒═╕
        │ ̶А̶й̶с̶б̶е̶р̶г̶ ̶ │                        │ │ │ │ │ │
        │PostgreSQL│           ─────────────┴─┴─┴─┴─┴─┴
        │          │           ╲   ̶Т̶И̶Т̶А̶Н̶И̶К̶ ̶   
        │          │            ╲  ORACLE    ○ ○ ○ ○ ○ 
        │          │             ╲
        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
               «Oracle, ты идёшь верным курсом!»

~~~
justinclift
Thanks, does this look correct?

[http://ded.ninja/dear_oracle/dear_oracle02ru.jpg](http://ded.ninja/dear_oracle/dear_oracle02ru.jpg)

~~~
anonymfus
Yes, just replace "ICEBERG" with "Айсберг" and "TITANIC" with "ТИТАНИК".

~~~
justinclift
Done, thanks heaps. :)

